# Thessaloniki in Colour (1913)



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Από την ανάρτηση στο You Tube:

Την άνοιξη του 1913, οι φωτογράφοι του Άλμπερτ Καν κατέφτασαν σε μια πολυπολιτισμική πόλη σε μια κρίσιμη καμπή της ιστορίας της. Η Θεσσαλονίκη δεν αποτελούσε πλέον τμήμα της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, η οποία κατέρρεε στα Βαλκάνια...

Το παραπάνω τμήμα ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC παρουσιάζει τις πρώτες έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες που τραβήχτηκαν ποτέ στη Νύμφη του Θερμάικου. Πρώιμες έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες της Θεσσαλονίκης κατά την αυγή του 20ου αιώνα.

Πηγή του αποσπάσματος είναι το ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC:
"Edwardians in Colour: The Wonderful World of Albert Kahn - 
Episode 3: Europe on the Brink"

(Για το πρώιμες έχουμε συζητήσει αλλού...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Οι εικόνες είναι απλώς εκπληκτικές. Προσωπικά, θα ήθελα λίγο πιο προσεκτικό το σχόλιο, ιδιαίτερα στα τελευταία λεπτά, για την εξέλιξη του πληθυσμού της πόλης. Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει μπορεί εύκολα να καταλάβει διάφορα πράγματα, που δεν είναι απολύτως βέβαιο ότι έχουν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 4, 2012)

Η προσπάθεια βασίζεται στο εκπληκτικό αρχείο του Γαλλοεβραίου Albert Kahn (Αλμπέρ Καν, βλ. αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια). Πολλές από τις φωτογραφίες έχουν αναπαραχθεί στο βιβλίο για τη Θεσσαλονίκη που κυκλοφόρησε με τίτλο:

_Θεσσαλονίκη: οι πρώτες έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες: 1913 και 1918_ = _Thessalonique: les autochromes du Musée Albert-Kahn_. Μετάφραση Hélène Zervas, Voula Louvrou. Αθήνα: Ολκός, 1999.

Λίγο αργότερα κυκλοφόρησε επόμενο βιβλίο, ειδικά για το Άγιον Όρος:

_Ο αυτοχρωμικός Άθως: οι πρώτες έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες του αιώνα 1913 και 1918_ = _Autochromes du Mont Athos: photographies en couleurs du musée Albert-Kahn_. Μετάφραση Ελένη Ζέρβα, Βούλα Λούβρου. Αθήνα: Ολκός, 2003.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Πραγματικά είναι σαν ψεύτικες οι φωτογραφίες, ή σαν επιχρωματισμένες. Καλές οι ασπρόμαυρες, αλλά άλλη αίσθηση και πληροφορία δίνουν οι έγχρωμες. Συμφωνώ και στην παρατήρηση ότι το σχόλιο καταντά παραπλανητικό. Άσε που θα περιμένουν οι τουρίστες να φοράνε βράκες όλοι οι Κρητικοί.


----------



## Earion (Oct 4, 2012)

Εγώ ειλικρινά δεν βρήκα κάτι επιλήψιμο και δεν με ενόχλησε καμιά φράση. Για να είμαι σχολαστικά ακριβής, θα ήθελα να είχε προσθέσει ο Μαζάουερ μια λεξούλα εκεί που λέει ότι σε δέκα χρόνια θα είχαν φύγει οι μουσουλμάνοι και ότι έπειτα από άλλα είκοσι θα εξοντώνονταν οι Εβραίοι. Θα ήθελα δηλαδή να έλεγε "από τους Γερμανούς". Αλλά μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι αυτό που είδαμε ήταν ένα κομμάτι από κάποια εκτενέστερη αφήγηση και έχω την πεποίθηση --χωρίς να μπορώ να το βεβαιώσω-- ότι λίγο παρακάτω αυτό θα διευκρινίζεται. Πάντως ό,τι λέγεται λέγεται με αρκετή προσοχή και επιμελημένη φράση. Αλήθεια είναι ότι οι Εβραίοι ήταν πλειοψηφία στη Θεσσαλονίκη, πώς να το κάνουμε; Και οι μουσουλμάνοι ανέρχονταν στο ένα τέταρτο του πληθυσμού, όντως. Και οι πάντες προέβλεπαν ότι "το μέλλον της πόλης θα ήταν ελληνικό". Και η πυρκαγιά του 1917 ανέτρεψε ριζικά τη φυσιογνωμία της πόλης. Πού είναι η ανακρίβεια;

Αλλού βρήκα την ανακρίβεια, αλλά σε μια ψιλολεπτομέρεια που δεν είναι ανάγκη να τη διογκώσουμε: οι Κρητικοί που βλέπουμε, και για τους οποίους μιλά η Χριστίνα Κουλούρη, δεν ανήκουν στο στρατό, είναι χωροφύλακες. Οι περίφημοι (περιβόητοι) Κρητικοί χωροφύλακες του Βενιζέλου, που εμείς σήμερα μπορεί να τους βλέπουμε με αδιάφορο μάτι, αλλά οι Παλιοελλαδίτες είχαν να πουν πολλά για τυραννική συμπεριφορά και άλλα παρόμοια, που συνετέλεσαν (έως κάποιο βαθμό το καθένα) στην ήττα του Βενιζέλου στις εκλογές του 1920.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Earion said:


> Για να είμαι σχολαστικά ακριβής, θα ήθελα να είχε προσθέσει ο Μαζάουερ μια λεξούλα εκεί που λέει ότι σε δέκα χρόνια θα είχαν φύγει οι μουσουλμάνοι και ότι έπειτα από άλλα είκοσι θα εξοντώνονταν οι Εβραίοι. Θα ήθελα δηλαδή να έλεγε "από τους Γερμανούς".


Αυτό ήταν το κυριότερο σημείο που ήθελα να τονίσω κι εγώ. Και επιπλέον, ότι ο χαρακτήρας της Θεσσαλονίκης δεν αλλοιώθηκε μόνο επειδή _έφυγαν_ κάποιοι, αλλά και επειδή _ήρθαν_ κάποιοι, μπόλικοι, πρόσφυγες.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

«Αλλοιώθηκε» ή «άλλαξε»;


----------



## Earion (Oct 4, 2012)

Ωχ! Ζαζούλειος πόντος. Ξύνεις τα νύχια σου για καβγά, Ζαζολόγατε;  :inno:

Τι έγινε; Τέλειωσε το ματς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> «Αλλοιώθηκε» ή «άλλαξε»;


Έχεις δίκιο. Δεν θυμάμαι τη φρασεολογία που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ακριβώς.

Edit: Το ακριβές είναι (γύρω στο 7:00 και μετά) ότι αναφέρεται (από την αφηγήτρια) πως οι εικόνες απεικονίζουν έναν κόσμο που πρόκειται να εξαφανιστεί.


----------



## Earion (Oct 4, 2012)

Under their [=the Greeks'] rule the population of Salonica would change out of all recognition.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Earion said:


> Under their [=the Greeks'] rule the population of Salonica would change out of all recognition.


Ακριβώς! Αυτό είναι αμέσως πιο πριν, αλλά σε συνδυασμό με τα επόμενα δεν οδηγεί συνειρμικά (ιδίως όποιον δεν ξέρει σε βάθος τα της μακεδονικής σαλάτας της εποχής) ότι οι Έλληνες έκαναν, ξέρω 'γω, εθνοκάθαρση σε γιγάντιες διαστάσεις;


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Ξεκάρφωτο, ναι.


----------

